# Busters @ British International School, Jakarta.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Newly opened Busters Cafe serves the parents, teachers and senior students of Jakarta's British International School in Bintaro. The cafe is located in the brand new library building at the centre of the Campus. The school has a long running relationship with Merdeka Coffee- and Merdeka Coffee is therefore the coffee of choice at the Cafe. Apart from coffee, fresh juices, cake etc- light snacks are also served. These include a rqaange of salads, Panini, sandwiches and Croissants.

More...


----------

